
Love Letter to KataGo or: Go AI past, present, and future - mark_l_watson
https://brantondemoss.com/writing/kata.html
======
mark_l_watson
Since I wrote the world’s first commercial Go playing program (Honnibo Warrior
for the Apple II) I have taken a key interest in modern Go playing programs. I
dropped everything I was doing to watch the Alpha Go vs. Lee Sedona match, and
two years ago at the US Go Open I was slaughtered by Facebook’s Go program.

Fantastic to see another Go program.

~~~
_hark
What style of bot did Honinbo Warrior implement?

